
When did Americans lose their British accent? (2012) - jwdunne
http://mentalfloss.com/article/29761/when-did-americans-lose-their-british-accents
======
simulate
Other sources claim that Americans never lost their British accent. It is the
standard British accent that has drastically changed in the past two
centuries, while the typical American accent has changed only subtly.

See: [https://www.livescience.com/33652-americans-brits-
accents.ht...](https://www.livescience.com/33652-americans-brits-accents.html)

~~~
cable2600
I heard the USA has the English of Shakespeare age. That England changed the
spelling of some words as well as how they pronounced them. The Queen's
English vs Traditional English. Is that correct?

~~~
jwdunne
This is interesting:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Vowel_Shift](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Vowel_Shift)

Pronunciation in 1600s sounds like a mismash of northern and Scottish accents.
The 1600s "mate" is literally how someone from Lancashire would pronounce it.
Boat sounds like a mild Scottish accent.

